# Projektvorstellung und Planung



## anz111 (10. Dez. 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Anbei möchte ich euch mal meine Pläne und Vorstellunge präsentieren und zur Diskusion bzw. Beratung stellen.

Anhang anzeigen mit Skimmer.pdf

Die erste Variante ist ein Teich mit einem Schwimmteil von 10x5 m, 2,5 m Tief. Oberflächenabsaugung mit Quellstein gegenüber. Zu diesem Modell gehört noch eine Filtertechnik. Dabei denke ich derzeit stark über einen Naturskimmer mit eingebauten Filtermedium nach, der noch in Windrichtung anschließt. Dort wird das Wasser durch das Substrat abgesaugt und gegenüber über den Quellstein eingeleitet. Das flachere Ufer wird ensprechend befplanzt.

Anhang anzeigen Schnitt mit Holz.pdf

Das ist der passende Schnitt dazu - mit Holzkasten usw.

Anhang anzeigen Plan 03.12. 1 zu 100.pdf

Das wäre ungefähr die poolähnliche Variante mit großem aber abgeschotteten Reinigungsteich. Könnte man eventuell auch mit NG Technik bestücken.

 

So schauts in Natura aus. Die Blätter der 3 Apfelbäume fallen in die andere Richtung und somit weg vom Teich (=Hauptwindrichtung).

Anhang anzeigen NG Variante.pdf

Und jetzt noch die NG Variante, die zumindest einen riesigen Schwimmbereich bei niedrigen Errichtungskosten garantiert. 

Meine Gedanken zu den Modellen:

In der Planung ging ich zuerst von einem Teich der Kategorie 1 aus, also reinger Naturteich im Verhältnis 40 zu 60 - also Schwimmberich zu Reinigungsbereich.

Dann doch mit Oberflächenabsaugung.

Bis ich vor kurzem bei Kat. 4 gelangt bin, mit viel Technik, super klarem Wasser, aber sehr hohen Errichtungskosten und noch höheren Betriebskosten (bis 600 Euronen pro Jahr).

Jetzt habe ich ein fast unschlagbares Angebot noch NG in der Hand. Mir würde aber trotzdem eine Teichgestaltung mit befplanztem Uferring um den Schwimmberich gefallen. Quasi die erste Stufe wird wie bei den GALA Teichbauern mit Schotterkörper und Planzzone eingerichtet.

Die Unterlagen von NG sind jetzt mal bestellt, es gibt ja wirklich tolle Beispiele hier drinnen. Was haltet ihr von den Plänen, Umsetzung usw. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich schon ein paar Stunden hier drinnen verbracht habe !
Je mehr Infos, desto mehr Verwirrung - das ist das Kredo. 

Baubeginn sollte im April oder Mai nächsten Jahres sein. 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Noch was - die Garage wird von der anderen Seite angefahren, ich brauche kein Boot


----------



## Vera44 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver!

Wir waren extra zum Naturgarttreffen nach Ibbenbüren gefahren. Unsere Teichvorschläge haben wir schon, auch die nach unseren Wünschen abgeänderten.
Es soll zwar kein Schwimmteich werden aber wenn Du möchtest - kannst Du unter Umbau geplant von Vera44, die Diskussionen und die Pläne ansehen.


----------



## anz111 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Vera!

Danke, interessante Diskusion! Bei jedem System gibt es eben Beführworter und Gegner. So lange ehrlich darüber geschrieben wird, hat jeder was davon. 

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo,

Du sprichst von viel Technik und teuer, bei NG wenig Technik und günstig, aber der Schwimmbereich wäre dann erdmodeliert mit Schrägen, die dann auch noch unförmig sind.  Das ist schwierig beim reinigen und die Unfallgefahr ist grundsätzlich größer, weil schräg, glatt, wenn mal der Notfall eintritt, kommt man da grundsätzlich schlechter wieder ruas als aus einem senkrechten Kasten. 

Automatisierung der Reinigung bei erdmodellierten Varianten ist immer wesentlich schlechter, als bei Varianten mit gemauertem Becken, Holzkasten oder Fertigbecken. 

Hast Du schon mal über ein Fertigbecken in oliv nachgedacht?

Gruß


----------



## tomsteich (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*



anz111 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ein fast unschlagbares Angebot noch NG in der Hand. Mir würde aber trotzdem eine Teichgestaltung mit befplanztem Uferring um den Schwimmberich gefallen. Quasi die erste Stufe wird wie bei den GALA Teichbauern mit Schotterkörper und Planzzone eingerichtet.



Hallo Oliver,

vielleicht habe ich den Satz nicht richtig verstanden(?). Mit dem NG-Ufergraben hast Du doch eine beliebig große, bepflanzte Zone rund um den Schwimmbereich. 

Ich kann bestätigen, dass die Kosten von Naturagart bei mir sehr genau kalkuliert wurden, d.h. ich habe keine unangenehme Überraschungen erlebt. Für die Bodenabsaugung in Schwerkraft reicht zudem eine günstige Pumpe mit geringer Leistung, weshalb die Folgekosten sich ebenfalls in Grenzen halten. Ich habe in meinem Schwimmteich stets klare Sicht bis auf den Grund und perfekte Wasserwerte (trotz meiner 12 Koi). 

Anders, als bei Deiner Zeichnung, empfiehlt es sich eine Tiefe von 155 cm nicht zu überschreiten. 



Sponsor schrieb:


> Du sprichst von viel Technik und teuer, bei NG wenig Technik und günstig, aber der Schwimmbereich wäre dann erdmodeliert mit Schrägen, die dann auch noch unförmig sind.  Das ist schwierig beim reinigen und die Unfallgefahr ist grundsätzlich größer, weil schräg, glatt, wenn mal der Notfall eintritt, kommt man da grundsätzlich schlechter wieder ruas als aus einem senkrechten Kasten



Das ist für mich nur schwer nachvollziehbar. Wie soll jemand aus einem > 1,80 m tiefen senkrechten Becken herauskommen, wenn dieser z.B. versehentlich samt Klamotten hineingefallen ist oder jemand einfach nur einen Krampf hat. Das ist doch in einem tatsächlichen Notfall eher lebensgefährlich. 

In meinem Naturagart-Teich kann jeder durchschnittliche Erwachsene überall stehen und selbst meine kleine Kinder können das Wasser an jeder Stelle ganz leicht verlassen. Ohne rutschfesten Belag auf den Terrassen bzw. Stufen kann die gelegentlich auftretende Glätte natürlich ein Problem sein. Da muss ordentlich gebaut oder gelegentlich geschrubbt werden.

Es ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ein schön modellierter Teich (ohne unnatürlichen Schotter oder Kies) ist doch wesentlich naturnaher als so ein viereckiges Becken. Ich habe meinen Teich voll vermörtelt, was sicher auch dauerhafter ist als Holz.

Der Reinigungsaufwand ist gering. Gelegentlich schiebe ich etwas Mulm aus den Ecken zu den Ansaugpunkten am Boden. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Wer spricht von 1,80m???? 1,20 oder 1,50 wegen mir auch 1,60m reichen vollkommen!!!


----------



## anz111 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Danke mal für die ersten Reaktionen!

Die Sicherheitsbedenken betreffend Wassertiefe halte ich nur bedingt für richtig. Wenn ich im Meer oder im See schwimme und einen Krampf bekommen, dann kann ich auch nicht herausklettern. Kinder ertrinken auch im 30 cm tiefen Wasser. Das wird ohne Aufsicht auch mit 160 cm so sein. Was ein stichhaltiges Argumtent ist, das ist der Herausklettern. An einer rutschigen Folie kommt man sicher schwer heraus, vorallem Kinder. Aber auch beim Pool muss man es bis zum Rand schaffen. 

Holz verfault unter Wasser nicht. Ich komme aber trotzdem immer mehr zur NG Variante. Erst mal muss ich mich im Kopf vom poolähnlichen Kónzept verabschieden, mit dem plane ich einfach schon zu lange. Deshalb bin ich wirklich froh, hier auf dieses Forum gestoßen zu sein. Bei allen Teichbauern, bei denen ich war, gab es immer nur den Spruch, so was kann man nie selber bauen! Meiner Entgegnung, dass es ja nicht schieriger sein kann, als ein Haus zu bauen, wurde immer abgeblock. Dieses Forum zeigt mir, dass es doch geht und das freut mich.

Was mir bei NG eher nicht gefällt, ist der runde Rand. Ich denke, hier könnte man auch einen anderen Abschluss, eher kantiger als Kap-Sperre nehmen. 

Als Rand gefällt mir so was:

 

Schaut auch ganz edel aus.

LG Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

ja sicher, die geringe Maximaltiefe erleichtert bei dem NG-System auch die Selbstreinigung. Dass man hier schwerer ertrinken kann, als in einem See oder dem Meer, ist ein Nebeneffekt. Bei Kindern hilft ohnehin nur ein nicht überwindbarer Zaun.

Stimmt, der Teich auf dem Bild sieht erst mal gut aus.

Mit dem ´runden Rand` meinst Du wahrscheinlich den Uferwall?

Ich habe diesen unter der Folie mit kleinen Pflastersteinen erstellt (d.h. so richtig breit, wie ich den auch oft auf Bildern hier sehe, muss dieser nicht sein). Man sieht nach wenigen Wochen, bzw. Monaten nichts mehr davon. Ich habe aufgrund des beengten Platzes leider nur wenig Ufergraben. Mein Graben und der Uferwall sind vollständig bewachsen. Bei mir (siehe Bild) siehst Du noch einen Teil der Ufermatte unterhalb bis knapp oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Normalerweise befindet sich in etwa 10-15 cm Tiefe eine weitere Terrasse, so das die Pflanzen von beiden Seiten den Uferwall bedecken, bzw. herüberwachsen. 

Letztere habe ich weggelassen. Auch bei mir würden die Pflanzen eigentlich noch mehr in Richtung Wasseroberfläche wachsen, würden meine Koi nicht alles, was diese erreichen können, stets abzupfen.

Ein wesentlicher Vorteil sind die getrennten Systeme des nährstoffarmen und nährstoffreichen Wassers. Im Ufergraben kannst Du mit Muttererde und ggf. Dünger das Pflanzenwachstum beschleunigen, ohne Deinen Schwimmbereich zu belasten.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Das NG-System ist mit 1,60 bis 1,80 m eines der tiefsten Systeme, andere sind doch schon bei 1,20 und flacher als Mindesttiefe, wobei unter 1,20m zum schwimmen doch arg flach ist. 

DeinTeich sieht sehr naturnah aus, aber die Sichttiefe scheint eingeschränkt oder ist das eine optische Täuschung? Glasklar ist der Teich auf dem Bild zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, ist das Wasser immer so?

Da ist das Beispile von Oliver klar und das ist zumindest in dem Bereich nicht nach NG gebaut.

Selbstbau ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, da gibt es genug Beispiele, klar sagen die Gartenbauer etwas anderes, die möchten und müssen auch ihre Leistung verkaufen. Davon leben die nunmal! Das ein Selbstbau aber kein Selbstläufer ist, sollte auch klar sein, wenn selbst dann heißt das meist auch Probleme selbst lösen und da liegt dann oft im Nachgang der große Nachteil. Dann heißt es, das funktioniert nicht, weil Sie das nicht richtig und das nicht richtig verstanden und gemacht haben und, und und.....

Bei einem Unternehmer hat man jemand am Wickel, beim Selbstbau sich selbst! Dafür aber dann auch der Preisunterschied, am Ende muß man abwegen, was will man und was kann man und mit Wem  möchte man das Projekt durchziehen.

Gruß


----------



## tomsteich (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Sponsor,

vielleicht verwechselt Du da etwas? 

Ich kenne das eigentlich nur so, dass viele Systeme auf einer möglichst großen Tiefe basieren (ab 180 cm bis 250cm), damit kein Sediment beim Schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird. Beim Naturagart-System ist genau dies im Interesse der besseren Reinigung notwendig, weshalb maximal 150 - 155 cm cm empfohlen werden (Schwimmen funktioniert auch bei 120 cm gut). Außerdem kann jemand unserer Größe (170 - 180 cm) gerade noch bequem stehen und aus dem Wasser gucken.

Leider bekomme ich das mit meiner alten Digitalkamera nicht besser fotografiert. Auch auf den Bildern in meinem Album sieht man zwar den Grund aber das Wasser sieht immer unnatürlich grün aus. Das Wasser ist, bis auf die zweiwöchige Grünphase nach der Befüllung, die letzten Jahre immer klar gewesen.

Du hast vollkommen recht, auch der Selbstbau ist immer nur so gut wie die Ausführung. Wer zwei linke Hände hat, sollte sich besser Hilfe holen. Schwere Baufehler rächen sich ganz sicher auch hier früher oder später. Ich habe von Anfang bis Ende alles alleine gemacht (bis auf das Einlegen der schweren Folie). Ohne die Bauanleitungen und die regelmäßige telefonische Unterstützung durch NG während der Bauphase wäre mir das sicher schwer gefallen. Letztendlich war es für mich Nicht-Handwerker aber nicht mal extrem kompliziert.

Eine gute professionelle Gartenbaufirma mit entsprechender Erfahrung hätte sicher unter 25 - 30.000,-- Euro nicht begonnen(?). Zudem habe ich sehr schwieriges Gelände, wo man mit Bagger auch nicht weit kommt.

Ich würde alles immer wieder selbst machen (....bis auf das vermörteln des gesamten Teich und Filtergrabens) und diese 70 - 75% Ersparnis woanders investieren. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Es gibt heute keinen Systemhersteller mehr der 2 m vorschreibt, das ist graue Vorzeit. Alle Hersteller die ich kenne und ich behaupte einmal ich kenne fast alle, arbeiten mit Wassertiefen ab 1,2m, klar kann auf Wunsch tiefer gebaut werden, aber nicht muß. 

Aber das sollte auch nur ein Randthema sein. 

Was mich nur erstaunt ist, das auf deinem Bild klares Wasser nicht zu erkennen ist, eher trüb, meinst Du wirklich das dies an der Digicam liegt oder sind einfach zuviel Schwebstoffe im Wasser und dadurch ist die Lichtbrechung fatal für Bilder.


----------



## tomsteich (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Morsche,

ich habe ja nichts davon mir in die Tasche zu lügen 

Klares Wasser gibt es natürlich nur, wenn gerade niemand im Teich herum springt. 
Das ist jetzt das einzige Bild, wo ich den Uferwall und -graben mal aus der Nähe fotografiert habe. Da auch etwas Schaum auf dem Wasser zu sehen ist, war ich zu dieser Zeit sicher nicht alleine drin, d.h. von alleine kommt das nicht. Wenn meine beiden Söhne (2+5) am langgezogenen Sandstrand toben, rutschen und mit Spielsand werfen, ist die Sicht für die nächsten 1-2 Stunden erst mal eingeschränkt und diese kleinen Schaumnester schwimmen auf der Oberfläche. Dieser Bodengrund ist daher eher etwas nachteilig, aber für meine Kinder ist es das Größte. Deshalb bleibt es vorerst dabei.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Finde die Sichtqualität spitze bei deinem Teich.

Zu den Tiefen:

Ich habe mir Angebot von einigen Teichbauern aus der Gegend geholt und JEDER hat eine Mindestteichtiefe von 2 m. Einige bauen sogar mit 3 m Tiefe. Bis auf NG habe ich das noch nie gehört, dass die Teiche so seicht gebaut werden 

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Die Hersteller Aquaviva, Teichmeister, Minnova BNS, Systemteich, Swimmingteich und und und bauen alle seicht und flach, Selbst Oase oder Teich-i-tekten.

Teichbauer ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit Systemhersteller, die Teichbauer arbeiten oft nach dem Prinzip das haben wir vor 10 Jahren mal so gelernt und das machen wir immer so.

Das die Hersteller schon wesentlich weiter sind, interessiert da keinen. 

Die Mehrzahl an Schwimmteichen und Naturpools in Europa werden flach zwischen 1,30 und 1,60 m Tiefe gebaut, wenige insbesondere in Österreich tiefer, aber das ist mittlerweile die Minderheit. Vor 15 Jahren war Mindesttiefe fast immer 2,0m.

Aber das ist lange her.

Gruß


----------



## anz111 (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Ich denke, ich muss meine Planungen noch mal neu überarbeiten. Aber das ist kein Problem. Ich habe auch mal die Bauunterlagen von NG bestellt und bin schon neugierig, was mich da erwartet. Wollte eigentlich die Planung bis Ende 2012 abgeschlossen haben, aber es gibt zu viele Optionen. 

Also irgendwie wieder ran an den Start und besser machen.

2 Optionen bleiben - NG Prinzip mit riesen Schwimmfläche
oder Poolänlich mit klassichem Teichdesign und etwas Technik.

LG Oliver


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,
ich finde das auch als eine sehr interessante Diskussion. Einen großen Teich hätte ich selbst sehr gerne .
Mein Tipp an Dich wäre es, die Länge für den Schwimmteich optimal zu nutzen. Die Pflanzenzone muss nicht symmetrisch um den Teich herum angeordnet sein, wenn Du ohnehin ein wenig Technik planst, um das Wasser zwecks Reinigung zu bewegen.
Wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre, dann würde ich das NG-Prinzip abwandeln nach einigen guten Erfahrungen aus dem Forum, wobei mir spontan PeterBoden und Thias einfallen (wenn Du sie nicht schon gefunden hast). Für die gestaltung eines Filtergrabens, Bodenfilters oder auch eines einfachen "Pflanzenfilters" gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ich mir erst mal einen langen, und vielleicht nicht ausschließlich rechteckigen Schwimmbereich bauen würde.


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*



anz111 schrieb:


> Zu den Tiefen:
> 
> eine Mindestteichtiefe von 2 m. Einige bauen sogar mit 3 m Tiefe.


 
Die Teichtiefe ist ein Bestandteil für die natürliche Stabilität der Teichwasserqualität. Man sollte jedoch beachten, dass in gewissen Rechtsgebieten die Auffassung vertreten wird, dass Teiche mit mehr als 2 m Tiefe baurechtlich anders zu werten sind. Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass ab 2m Tiefe und entsprechender Größe, Rettungsobjekte vorhanden sein sollen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, wo ich das mal gelesen hatte.  Kann auch sein, dass ich das wiederum aus dem Baurecht hatte, was für mich aber nicht relevant war.


----------



## anz111 (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo!

Ich finde es toll, dass sich so viele Leute an meinem Projekt mit Beiträgen beteiligen. Das mit der Teichtiefe habe ich noch mal überdacht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man wirklich immer schimmen muss, dann bringen es die 2 m nicht. Mir geht es hier wirklich nur um die Wasserqualität, was was bringt. Wenn sich natürlich bei NG keine Sedimente ansammeln, dann wirbelt man auch nix auf. Das Argument der Sicherheit ist Schwachsinn, denn meine Kinder müssen im 1,40 m tiefen Teich auch immer schwimmen und alleine lasse geht sowieso nicht. Das mit dem Aussteigen hat wieder was für sich.

Ein Teichbauer aus der Gegend baut Luftsprudler in die Becken ein, damit wirbelt er die Sedimente an die Oberfläche und saugt sie dann mit dem Skimmer ab. Dürfte auch ganz gut funktionieren, zumindest sehen die Teiche sehr sauber aus.

Den Teich nach NG zu bauen hätte wirklich den Vorteil, hier ein Riesending reinzubasteln. Der Platz ist vorhanden. 

LG Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

da sind wir schon mal einer Meinung, d.h. bei großer Hitze ist es sehr angenehm am Rand  im Teich sitzen zu können (um z.B. ein Getränk zu sich zu nehmen), als immer schwimmen zu müssen. Ich habe bereits beim Bau die Sitzprobe in einer Ecke gemacht, d.h. die Tiefe so gewählt, dass ich mich dort entspannt zurücklehnen kann und mir das Wasser dann bis zu den Schultern geht.

Wenn ich von mir selbst ausgehe (mit 50 noch halbwegs jung und beweglich) ist das Sicherheitsargument sicher auch eher zu vernachlässigen. Das jemand (100 Kilo schwer) besoffen samt Klamotten hineinfällt und nur schwer zu retten ist, ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich.

Spätestens seitdem ich selbst Kinder habe (vielleicht sind meine auch zu wild), weiß ich, dass diese beim Toben am Wasser eigentlich kaum unter Kontrolle zu bekommen sind. Wenn das Tor zum Teich geöffnet ist, sind meine Frau und ich immer dabei und die Kinder haben Schwimmhilfen an. 

Ich bin dann auch schon etwas entspannter, als an einem früheren meiner Teiche, wenn  meine Gäste mit ihren Kindern dort am Rand entlanglaufen. Nicht jeder hat seine kleinen Terroristen so im Griff, weshalb die gelegentlich schneller drin sind, als manche Eltern reagieren können. Da ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob diese gleich senkrecht bis in 100-150 cm Tiefe fallen oder zunächst auf der 30 cm-Terrasse landen und meist dann selbst wieder heraus steigen. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter reicht dies natürlich auch um zu ertrinken, ist klar. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo und fröhliche Weihnachten alle zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ein nettes Christkind gestern .
Anbei möchte ich mal wieder ein kleines Planungsupdate machen. Nachdem ich mich jetzt für die NG Variante entschieden habe, stell ich mal das Projekt zur Diskussion. Das Foto zeigt jetzt den ersten NG Entwurf, So wird das auf jeden Fall ein riesen Teil, Platz ist ja vorhanden. Gestalterisch bin ich eher unterbemittelt und hoffe, dass ich da noch viele Ideen von anderer Seite bekommen. Zeichnerisch leider auch ...

Schöne Feitertage

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Schöne freie Zeit!

So anbei noch mal ein geänderte Entwurf, nachdem ich gestern das mal im Garten ausgelegt habe. So gefällts mir besser.

Die Trennung zwischen Reinigungsgraben und Teich sollte so ca. 1 m betragen. Dort möchte ich mit Lärchenholz einen Weg auf eine kleine Insel machen. Wie ich jedoch diese Insel dort befestigen soll, da habe ich noch keine Ahnung. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

LG Oliver


----------



## Zacky (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hi Oliver.

Könntest du bitte mal deine Skizze etwas größer einscannen bzw. den tatsächlichen Teich etwas größer ausschneiden und dann auch drehen!?

Der Reinigungsgraben ist konkret vom Teich getrennt oder ist das Alles in einer großen Teichfläche? Du schreibst von einer Trennung von 1 m? Das Teichprofil wird auf Naturboden ausgeprägt und nur mit Folie ausgelegt? Was meinst du mit Insel? Soll diese dann eigenständig über dem Wasser schweben oder Insel so mit Land und so? Deine Stege sind dann über Wasser oder auf Land gebaut, weil 1m Breite zwischen dem Reinigungsgraben und dem Teich?


----------



## anz111 (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

So noch mal der Plan!

Ich hoffe, jetzt kann man das besser sehen. 

Es ist ein Teich mit Reinigungsteich 3x10 m. Dabei ist der Teich vom Reinigungsteich so weit getrennt, dass ich her einen netten Steig und eventuell eine Steginsel machen kann. So wäre das gedacht und so stell ich das mal zur Diskussion bzw. wäre super, wenn dazu wer Vorschläge hätte.

LG Oliver


----------



## Zacky (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Die "Insel" wo der Steg ankommt bzw. sich kreuzt, könnte man ggf. mit einem Betonring aus dem Abwassergrubenbau gestalten. Die Ringe sind meist 1 bis 1,50 m im Durchmesser und haben eine Höhe von 50 cm. Diesen dann ggf. auf die Folie (drunter natürlich Vlies, Ufermatte oder sonst etwas robusteres) stellen. Das Inselmodul dann mit Folie einpacken und abdichten, ggf. mit Boden auffüllen, Betonanker für die Tragbalken des Steges eingebaut und dann den Steg darüber. Der vielleicht sichtbare Bereich des Ringes kann ja noch dekorativ zugepflanzt werden oder mit Dekokies abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Joerg (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hi Oliver,
da es ein reiner Schwimmteich werden soll, würde ich die Regenerationszone etwas größer machen.
Dann hat es etwas mehr Platz für Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen und es reinigen.

Alternativ würde ich trotz der NG Empfehlung etwas mehr an Technik zumindest vorsehen. Bodenabläufe sind bei einer Neuanlage recht einfach und kostengünstig zu realisieren.
Sollte der Regenerationsbereich nicht ganz ausreichen um die erwünschte Wasserqualität herzustellen, kann dann eine zusätzliche Filterung gut realisiert werden.


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

da bist du ja gerade in der heißen Planung, eine sehr entscheidende Phase, wie ich meine.

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, bestimmt Dutzende wenn nicht gar Hunderte, wie du deinen Teich anlegen willst. Letzten Endes wirst nur du es wissen, wie er dann aussehen soll, da hilft dir kein Mensch und keine Firma (zum Glück wie ich meine...), aber es hat den Riesenvorteil, dass es dann *dein* Teich wird.
Ich wiederum kann nur von meiner Seite aus antworten oder besser gesagt dir ein paar wenige –persönlich eingefärbte- Denkanstöße anbieten. Vielleicht fließt ja etwas davon in dein endgültiges Projekt ein, das würde mich dann freuen.
_BTW: falls es nicht schon passiert ist, lies dir doch bitte die Fachbeiträge durch zur Teichplanung von naturnahen Teichen_

Da du scheinbar recht großzügige Platzverhältnisse hast, nutze sie!
Plane groß!
Gehe ruhig noch mal und noch mal und immer wieder raus, überlege, wie dein fertiger Teich später einmal ausschauen soll. Das hört sich jetzt ganz banal und fast schon oberlehrerhaft an, bedenke bitte wenn er gebaut ist –das ist der unbedeutendere Teil- und wenn er dann endlich eingewachsen ist, besitzt er die Ansicht welche du dann viele Jahre jeden Tag genießen darfst. Nur jetzt kannst du es noch beeinflussen.
So kannst du z.B. eine kleine Brücke einplanen (später bauen) um vom Haus hinüber zur __ Laube zu gehen, unter der Brücke könnte der Schwimmbereich enden.
 
Ein oder mehrere Ufergräben am Rand des Teiches sind reizvoll, sie leiten über vom Wasser zum übrigen Gartenland. Sie können einen hervorragenden Sichtschutz bieten wenn du die dort problemlos üppig wachsenden Pflanzen der feuchten und nassen Wiese einsetzt. Diese Gräben könnte man auch umlaufend gestalten, ganz wie du willst.
Der Schwimmbereich muss nicht wie in meinen Beispielen umlaufend vom Filter- und Regenerationsbereich umgeben sein, er kann auch wie in deinem Beispiel lediglich einseitig tangiert werden.
 
Als Faustformel bei technikfreien oder –armen Schwimmteichen geht man bei der von dir angegebenen Größe von etwa 50/50 % vom Schwimmbereich zum Filter- und Regenerationsbereich aus. Mehr Umwälzung (Technik) verschiebt das Verhältnis zugunsten des Größenanteiles vom Schwimmbereich, der mit Starkzehrern besetzte F/R-Bereich hat dann um einiges mehr zu tun mit der Nährstoffzersetzung im gesamten Wasservolumen.
Aber das ist nur der eine Part. Der andere, wie ich denke wichtigere ist der bereits eingangs genannte Aspekt der späteren Ansicht. Die im F/R-Bereich von dir gepflanzten Pflanzen bieten dann eine entsprechende natürlich wirkende und durchaus schöne Ansicht. Überlege ruhig von welcher Stelle deines Grundstückes aus du deinen Teich hauptsächlich betrachten wirst.

Vergiss bitte nicht das Tiefenprofil. 30, max. 50 cm Tiefenzuwachs pro lfd. m im F/R-Bereich. Die meisten Wasserpflanzen sind eher im flacheren Wasser zu treffen. Es gibt auch ganz hervorragende Starkzehrer für wirklich tiefes Wasser, und, und, und.


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver

Ich habe einen großen Schwimmteich mit 30Kois drin und gefiltert über Filtergraben und Kiesfilter.
Bilder sind hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32
Würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall ein 150er Rohr in den Filtergraben legen und etwas Pumpen.
Hier bietet sich der Luftheber an der sehr günstig selber zu machen ist und wenig Strom braucht. Bei mir laufen 42Watt für die Luftheber und das Wasser ist klar.
Ich hab bei mir vor das 150er Rohr zum Filtergraben einen Sammelschacht gemacht an den ein 110er Luftheber vom Skimmer und einer vom Bodenablauf angeschlossen ist. Der Bodenablauf ist über der Folie wie von Naturagart.
Der Sammelschacht hat den Vorteil das man abschiebern kann oder auch mal Rückwärts laufen lassen wenn was zu sitzt.
Nach dem Filtergraben hab ich einen Bachlauf ein Stück um den Teich gemacht mit Drainagerohr unten drin das mit 10cm Kies abgedeckt ist. In der mitte des Baches sind ein paar größere Steine zum leichten aufstauen.
So wird das Wasser auf der anderen Seite des Teiches wieder eingeleitet und auch der Kies Filtert wenn der Pflanzenfilter noch nicht so weit ist oder nicht alles schafft z.B. Winter oder Frühjahr.



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## anz111 (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo zusammen

Wow, da hat sich ja ganz schön was getan und ich möchte euch recht herzlich danken für die Beiträge. Alles was da kommt wird auf jeden Fall in die Planung einfließen.

Zu den Beiträgen:

Das mit der Insel lockert nach meiner Vorstellung das Ganze etwas auf. Es wäre auch möglich, den Teich einfach Oval dem Grundstück angepasst zu bauen. Das Element einer Brücke finde ich auch sehr reizvoll. Und dieser Platz wäre im Sommer gut beschattet, weshalb er sich zum Lesen bzw. Kaffee- oder Biertrinken bestens eignen würde.

Technik ist gemäß NG vorgesehen. Das Konzept mit der Bodenabsaugung und Reinigungsgraben leuchtet mir ein und wird so umgesetzt werden. Bei der Größe des Reinigungsgrabens werde ich mich an die Empfehlungen von NG halten, wenn die Gesamtgröße erst mal feststeht.

Zu den Entwürfen vom Peter: Der Platz an der Nordseite ist leider so nicht vorhanden. Hier möchte ich auch einen Abstand vom Nachbargrund von mindestens 5 m einhalten. Der Grund ist die Erreichbarkeit der Hütte auch mit dem Auto bzw. Anhänger. Auch ist dort die Grundwasserpumpe und in weiterer Folge ist dort noch ein Brotbackofen geplant, damit der Unabhängigkeit nichts mehr im Wege steht .

Mit meinem Entwurf nütze ich quasi den vorhandenen Platz schon bestens aus, viel mehr geht da nimmer. Kleiner geht immer. Und komplett anders denken auch 

Was der Norbert und ihr das so gebaut habt, ist alle super und hat mir bei der Planung schon jetzt sehr geholfen. Ich hoffe, das ich bis Ende Jänner mit dem Plan fertig bin und dann schon mal den Bagger bestellen kann.

Ich lege noch mal ein paar Bilder bei, damit ihr die Situation besser kennt und hoffe auf viele weitere Inputs.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach weiteren intensiven Forschungen im Forum und einigen Kontakten bzw. Tips stelle ich folgendes zur Diskusion:

Ist es sinnvoll, die Systeme von NG und die eines gut bepflanzten Naturschwimmteiches zu vereinen?
Es gibt dazu so viele widersprüchliche Aussagen im Forum. Was mir aufgefallen ist und was auch aus der "klassischen" Literatur hervorgeht, sind die FT nach NG doch etwas klein um gerade größere Teiche halbwegs rein zu halten und mit guter Sicht zu versorgen. Nur der Einsatz von noch mehr Technik unter anderem von UVC schafft da offensichtlich Abhilfe. Gerade das wird aber von mir abgelehnt. 

Was stünde also näher, einen FT nach NG zu betreiben und zusätzlich den Teich entsprechend dem System 50 zu 50 (Schwimmteil und Reinungsteil) zu bepflanzen. Das würde bedeuten, die 50iger Stufe nach NG entsprechend zu befplanzen?

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Ein Misch verschiedener Systeme oder Hersteller hat meist den faden Beigeschmack Gewährleistung. Wird nicht nach Vorgabe des Systemherstellers gebaut ist die Gewährleistung pfutsch. Wenn diese Umplanung so gewollt ist, dann mit NG klären, oder ein System wählen das einen gezielteren und besseren Nährstoffabbau gewährleistet. 

Ein UVC ist in einem Schwimmteich ein No go, dann ist es kein Schwimmteich mehr.  Da ein solches Gerät die natürliche Wasserklärung, wie in einem Schwimmteich gewünscht, nicht fördert sondern behindert oder verhindert.


----------



## tomsteich (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Guten Morgen Oliver,

das sehe ich ähnlich.

Es macht keinen Sinn, dass Laien ein tausendfach bewährtes System jetzt versuchen wollen zu optimieren. In den Foren sind in der Mehrzahl doch die Kollegen, wo der Teich nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert (unabhängig vom System). Davon haben einige (nicht alle) ihr Problem selbst geschaffen, da sie nicht korrekt nach Bauanleitung gearbeitet haben, bzw. eigene Ideen eingebracht haben (wie z.B. einen Ufergraben um den FG anzulegen).

Nur, weil jetzt einige im Forum dieses Jahr nur mit UV klare Sicht bekommen haben, bedeutet das nicht, dass dies bei NG-Teichen Standard ist 

Du hast beim Bau und in der Nachsorge immer einen Ansprechpartner bei NG. Wenn Du da jetzt selbst Änderungen vornimmst kann Dir keiner helfen. 

Es spricht aber doch nichts dagegen den Filtergraben größer zu machen, wenn Du da Bedenken hast. Im schlimmsten Fall wächst dann da mangels ausreichender Nährstoffe nicht viel.

Aber den vegetationslosen und bepflanzten Bereich zu trennen um dies dann mit der entgegengesetzten Philosophie zu kombinieren...  ? Das ist ja wie einen Benzinmotor mit Diesel antreiben zu wollen.

Ich empfehle Dir, Dich für ein System zu entscheiden. Es muss ja nicht NG sein....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich da glaub ich falsch ausgedrückt und will das klarstellen:

Viele, die hier Teiche im Selbstbau verwirklicht haben, haben auch Systeme verwendet, die einander sehr ähnlich sind. So werden bei nicht NG Teichen sehr oft selbst gebaute Biofilter verwendet, durch die das Teichwasser in irgendeiner Form durchgepumt wird.

Ein riesen Vorteil von NG finde ich die Art und Weise, wie hier Teiche generell gebaut werden. Damit meine ich jetzt aber die Bauart und weniger die Filtertechnik. 

Nachdem ich mich durch Berge von Infos und Büchern durchgearbeitet habe, versuche ich hier die Verbindung der verschiedenen Systeme herauszuarbeiten und vielleicht umzusetzen.

Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel:

RT und Schwimmteil sind getrennt. Mann könnte jetzt hergehen bzw. wird dies auch gemacht, den RT tiefer zu bauen und entsprechend zu bepflanzen. Dann Pumpe rein in den RT oder auch außerhalb und von dort das Wasser entnehmen. Statt der ZST verwendet man eine einfache Skimmerklappe bzw. einen Überlauf ähnlich als der Überlauf bei Skimmerteichen mit den diversen Systemen. Diesen Überlauf versieht man mit einem Laubfangkorb oder ähnlichem um die groben Stoffen von der Wasserfläche zu bekommen. Der PeterBoden hat das System so ähnlich beschrieben - nach dem Öffnen der Klappe wird das Oberflächenwasser in den RT gesogen und der ganze Mist dazu.

Statt der Tiefenabsaugung bzw. zur Mulmvermeidung wird Luft am Boden gepumpt bzw. freigesetzt, was zu einer starken Hebung führt und so wieder mit dem Überlauf beseitigt werden kann. Dieses System wird mittlerweile von einigen Schwimmteichbauern in irgend einer abgewandelten Form eingesetzt. Es ersetzt quasi die Bodenabsaugung und hat den Nebeneffekt, dass das Tiefenwasser immer wieder hochkommt und so zusätzlich umgewälzt wird. Ein Teichbauer aus der Gegend hat mir gesagt, dass durch diesen Effekt noch zusätzlich das Pflanzenwachstum angekurbelt wird.

Was mir an den NG Teichen wirklich gut gefällt ist die Vermörtelung der Folie. Ich habe immer geplant, dass die Folie nicht sichtbar ist - zuerst mit dem Holzkasten. Mir gefällt aber eine weniger strenge Geometrie mittlerweile besser. Auch das Argument den Teich überall verlassen zu können und so noch eine Stufe einzubauen finde ich gut und richtig. 

Entscheidend halte ich für das Gelingen so eines naturnahen Projektes ist die Wasseranalyse. Hier bin ich in zahlreichen Publikationen darauf gestoßen, wie wichtig dieses Element für Naturteiche ist. Denn nach genau so einer Analyse des Füllwassers richtet sich die Pflanzauswahl, die entscheidend für das Funktionieren und die Wasserqualität ist. Dem wird meines Erachtens viel zu wenig Bedeutung beigemessen und dann wieder versucht, dies mit irgendwelchen technischen Mitteln auszugleichen. Bei einigen Postings bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass die Pflanzen im RT nicht wachsen udgl. Dies könnte eine mögliche Erklärung sein, auch das Problem mit den Wasserwerten im Betrieb.

Wie ihr seht, schwirren mir viele viele Gedanken im Kopf herum. Man baut ja so ein Ding hoffentlich nur einmal. Es ist wirklich schwierig, richtige und ehrliche Informationen zu bekommen, denn jeder komerzielle Teichbauer verteidigt sein System als das einzig richtige. 

Ich hoffe, ich erhalte noch einige Rückmeldungen. Wirklich spannend aber auch schön langsam anstrengend .

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Die Pflanzen haben bei der Reinigung eine katalytische Funktion, keine  direkte Einflussnahme und Auswirkung. Die eigentliche Reinigungsfunktion in einem natürlichen Reinigungssystem, da möchte ich auch "Pflanzenkläranlagen" mit einschliessen, übernehmen Mikroorganismen und nicht die Pflanzen. Daher ist es wichtig die kleinen Lebewesen zu fördern, weniger die Pflanzen. 

Für die Optik sind die Pflanzen wieder wichtig, aber ein Top gewachsener Pflanzenbestand sichert nicht das klare Wasser. Auch in Teichen mit Topbepflanzung und üppigem Wuchs, kann das Wasser trüb und grün sein oder von Fadenalgen durchwachsen.

Es ist dabei auch nebensächlich ob man stark nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen verwendet oder schwache. Die  Nährstoffquote die die Pflanzen am Ende aufnehmen bewegt sich zwischen 3 und 7% des gesamt Umsatzes, den Rest machen die Mikroorganismen, es ist daher viel wichtiger sicherzustellen das diese ausreichend verfügbaren Sauerstoff bekommen und der Wasserkörper Sauerstoff gesättigt ist.

Eine Ausgangsvorraussetzung ist natürlich die Analyse sämtlicher Materialien, auch des Wassers.


----------



## tomsteich (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

ich glaube, ich habe es verstanden. Aber, wozu willst Du jetzt tiefer graben und zusätzliche Technik (und Folgekosten) einsetzen?

Die Schwebstoffe, welche am Boden des ST angesaugt werden, sollen sich durch den dicht bewachsenen FG kämpfen und zu Boden fallen. Machst Du diesen jetzt deutlich(?) tiefer als vorgesehen, ist das nicht mehr so effektiv und viele der wichtigen Pflanzen wachsen dort auch schlechter bzw. gar nicht. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass viele dieses Problem mit ihrem RT haben, willst das aber trotzdem nachbauen.

Ich weiß nicht, welche Probleme es mit den Wasserwerten in einem reinen NG-Schwimmteich (ohne Fische) mit einem stets sauberen Teichboden geben soll. 

Dreck fällt doch immer zu Boden! Deshalb erscheint mir die Bodenabsaugung logischer als jetzt ständig Luft reinzublasen, um alles an einer Stelle über eine Skimmerklappe weg zu bekommen. Mit der ZST-Technik betreibst Du die Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer in Schwerkraft, d.h. das geht wie von selbst (ohne zusätzliche Stromkosten, bzw. Technik). 

Die Pumpe steht bei mir außerhalb (gemäß VDE 2 Meter hinter dem FG), damit ich diese nicht ausmachen musst, wenn ich ins Wasser fasse bzw. schwimmen möchte. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Eine Vertiefung bringt mehr Volumen, mehr Volumen, gleich mehr Platz für Mikroorganismen, mehr Mikroorganismen gleich höhere Abbauleistung, vorrausgesetzt das alle anderen Parameter dazu passen.

Theoretisch könnte dieses etwas bringen, praktisch muß der Rest auch dazu passen.


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Also die Tiefe ist jetzt mal mit 1,60 m begrenzt. Wie schon vorher mal gepostet, bauen einige Anbieter auch nicht mehr tiefer. Der Wasserkörper ist bei einer Gesamtlänge von 18 m und der breitesten Stelle von 10 m sowieso groß genug. Der NG Reinigungsteich mit 30 qm kann das nicht bewältigen. 

In wie weit der Pflanzengraben Nährstoffe aus dem System entnehmen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hier wird ja lediglich Wasser entzogen und nichts mehr zurückgegeben. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?

Ich denke, NG hat ein wirklich gutes System entwickelt. Vor allem was den Bau betrifft. Bei den anderen Dingen bin ich noch skeptisch.

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Der Bau ist nur ein Teil, am Ende muß es auch entsprechend der Erwartung funktionieren.


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Teichinauten!

Anbei habe ich mal meine Vorstellungen ungefähr zu Papier gebracht:

 


Zur Erklärung:
Das umlaufend Graue ist der Planzgraben mit einer Breite von ca. 1 m. Dann gehts nach dem Uferwall auf ca. 50 bis 70 cm gleichmäßig fallend bis zur ersten Stufe. Dort wird mit Granitsteinen eine Begrenzung errichtet. Bis zu dieser Grenze wäre die Pflanzenzone. Nächste Stufe auf 130 cm und bis 160 cm mit 2 BA. 

LG Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*



anz111 schrieb:


> In wie weit der Pflanzengraben Nährstoffe aus dem System entnehmen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hier wird ja lediglich Wasser entzogen und nichts mehr zurückgegeben. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?



... ich glaube auch, dass Du da einiges durcheinander bringst.

Wenn das Wasser entzogen würde und nichts mehr zurückgegeben wird, dann ist es doch weg(?). Oder wie meinst Du das?

Das Ganze ist doch ein Kreislauf: Bodenablauf im Schwimmteich - Filtergraben - (evtl. Standard-Filter) - Rücklauf Schwimmteich.

Nur mit einem Filter alleine bekommst Du die Nitrate nicht aus dem Wasser. Die Pflanzen im Filtergraben brauchen (bzw. verbrauchen) die Nährstoffe um überhaupt zu wachsen. Wahrscheinlich überschätzt Du auch die Mengen an Nährstoffen, die Dein Schwimmteich produzieren wird? Eine angemessene Dimensionierung des FG ist nicht unwichtig, damit das Pflanzenwachstum nicht dauerhaft zu wünschen übrig lässt. 

Hast Du Dir eigentlich schon mal die Unterlagen von NG gekauft, bzw. durchgelesen? Begriffe wie ´Reinigungsteich` oder ´Pflanzengraben` tauchen da nicht auf, bzw. das wäre mir neu.

Meinst Du mit ´Pflanzengraben` eventuell den Ufergraben? Hier trifft Deine Aussage zu, d.h. das Teichwasser wird mittels der Ufermatte über den Uferwall dort hineingesaugt und kann (bzw. darf) auch bei Starkregen nicht zurück fliessen. Alles andere ist ein (leicht zu behebender) Baufehler, welcher zwangsweise zu Algenbildung führt.

Der UG dient nicht der Reinigung sondern einzig der Optik, d.h. der Möglichkeit am ST eine ordentlich wuchernde Uferbepflanzung (in Muttererde) anzulegen, welche Du auf Wunsch auch noch nach Belieben düngen kannst ohne Dein Teichwasser zu belasten. 

Es handelt sich um zwei komplett getrennte Systeme. Der UG wird ausschließlich am Schwimmteich und niemals am Filtergraben angelegt. Letzterer würde im laufenden Betrieb aufgrund seines leicht niedrigeren Wasserstands das nährstoffreiche Wasser aus dem UG saugen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## tomsteich (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

ich bin es noch einmal. 

Deinen letzten Beitrag hatte ich eben noch nicht gelesen. Dann ist mir jetzt klar, was Du mit Pflanzengraben gemeint hast.

Wenn ich einige Anmerkungen machen darf, dann würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, ringsherum(!) in 50-70 cm Tiefe Granitsteine zu platzieren und Pflanzen einsetzen zu wollen. Laut Deiner Zeichnung nimmt das ja fast die Hälfte an Platz zum schwimmen weg. Der Ufergraben kann nie groß genug sein, d.h. 1 Meter ist ja super. Wenn die Proportionen hier stimmen, wäre das hier im (eigentlich vegetationslosen) Schwimmteich eine nochmals deutlich größere Pflanzzone. Wenn das NG-System funktioniert, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht in Frage stelle, wird da ohne den Einsatz von Dünger nicht allzu viel wachsen (oder es landen nicht mehr genug Nährstoffe im FG). Generell gibt es in geringerer Tiefe sicher auch mehr Auswahl an Pflanzen, welche mit weniger zurecht kommen.

Entschuldige, wenn ich da immer wieder drauf herumreite. Ich verstehe diese Kombination unterschiedlicher Systeme noch immer nicht so ganz. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast Du immer noch Bedenken, dass die Pflanzen in Deinem FG nicht ausreichen(?). Anstatt diesen eventuell zu vergrößern, setzt Du jetzt (die gleichen?) Pflanzen auch noch in Deinen Schwimmbereich samt der Zusatzinvestition für Granit und Bodengrund. Warum sollen diese dort denn mehr bringen?

Was mir aber noch wichtiger wäre: Ein Schwimmteich ist natürlich zum schwimmen da, klar. Ich sitze an heißen Tagen aber auch gern mal auf dieser besagten Stufe, um mich abzukühlen und z.B. ein geistiges Getränk zu mir zu nehmen  

Laut NG kommt ja eigentlich nach dem Uferwall eine schmale Pflanzstufe bei ca. 10-20 cm (welche ich leider auch nicht habe, da meine Koi ohnehin alles fressen). Die Pflanzen hier helfen dabei den Uferwall noch schneller zu verdecken.

Wenn Du zwischen ST und FG einen 1 Meter breiten Weg und eine Insel brauchst, würde ich das mit Terrassenholz gestalten und die Wand zwischen den beiden Teichen schmäler machen (ca. 50 cm). Dazu wirst Du die Unterkonstruktion an beiden Ufern  auflegen müssen um die Bretter darauf zu befestigen. Mir gefällt dabei der Effekt, dass (von oben betrachtet) nicht zu sehen ist, dass es sich um zwei getrennte Teiche handelt. Auch die Konstruktion dieser runden Platte (Insel) sollte auch so möglich sein.

Gutes Gelingen

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Wer betrachtet im Schwimmteich Stickstoffverbindungen, das ist viel zu unsicher, da Stickstoffverbindungen immer leicht über die Luft wieder eingebracht werden können. Alle betrachten Phosphorverbindungen, weil diese leicht zu quantifizieren sind und auch leicht zu elemenieren sind. Darauf kommt es beim Schwimmteich an.

Stickstoff ist irrelevant und bei einem funktionierenden Schwimmteich nach 6-8Wochen eh am unteren Rand der Skala angekommen, allerdings kann dieser wie oben beschrieben schwanken und dies kann dann zu negativen Eindrücken führen.


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo noch mal!

Sorry Thomas, die richtigen Ausdrücke hatte ich jetzt nicht bei der Hand. Die NG Unterlagen habe ich mir besorgt und auch durchgearbeitet. Das Konzept ist stimmig, da geb ich dir recht. Es führt jedoch zu noch mehr Technik, das haben zahlreiche Eintragungen im NG Forum bewiesen und genau das will ich vermeiden. Aber du hast völlig recht, ob man noch einen Ufergraben macht oder nur Pflanzen im Wasser direkt hat, ist letztendlich genau die Frage, um die es mir geht. 

Viele Naturteiche bzw. naturnahe Teiche haben gezeigt, es geht auch ohne Technik und mit glasklarem Wasser. Ich kenn da einige Beispiele. Aber wie du richtig angemerkt hast, nimmt das den Platz fürs Baden weg und da ist NG unschlagbar. 

Ich warte noch auf ein paar Unterlagen die mir empfohlen wurden und so ein Konzept wie meines wurde ja auch schon erfolgreich verwirklicht, vielleicht nicht in dieser deutlichen Vermischung.

Ich danke aber für die Tipps und die Diskusion und freue mich auf weitere Einträge.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Noch was: Ich weiß, leider hört sich das ganze etwas stümperhaft an. Aber ich denke und ich lese ja auch, dass ihr wißt, was ich meine :smoki


----------



## Joerg (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,
unabhängig davon was das bewährte System von NG kann, ist es immer auch eine Entscheidung was an zusätzlicher Technik eingesetzt wird um den Kreislauf zu entlasten.

Die Menge an Nährstoffen die in den Teich kommt, sollte in irgendeiner Form auch wieder raus.
Ist der Eintrag durch Pollen oder Laub hoch, sind entsprechende Mengen an Pflanzen nötig um diese zu binden. 

Im Frühjahr sind die Pflanzen noch wenig aktiv und die Schwebealgen übernehmen erstmal die Aufgabe.
Da kann eine UVC schon helfen das Wasser schnell klar zu bekommen und die Nährstoffe werden dann woanders abgelagert.
Grünes Wasser ist aber nicht weder gesundheitsschädlich noch für die anderen Lebewesen unangenehm. 

Wird etwas Technik eingesetzt kann diese Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf holen, bevor diese in Pflanzenmasse umgewandelt wird.
Die Menge an Biomasse, die zu entfernen ist, kann schon enorm sein und wenn der Platz nicht zur Verfügung steht ist dies durchaus eine Option den Kreislauf effektiv zu entlasten.


----------



## Sponsor (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Entscheidend ist, Eintrag und Austrag ins Gleichgewicht zu bekommen und die Grundbelastung durch den Bau,  so gering wie möglich zu gestalten. All das was Mikroorganismen und Pflanzen nicht leisten können muß mit Technik ergänzt werden, mehr ist es nicht. Heißt NG muß Dir sagen wie hoch die Abbauleistung ihres Systems ist und durch welche Ergänzungen aus deren Sortiment, man welche Leistungssteigerung erreichen kann. Wenn dies bekannt kann man die Technik entsprechend der vor Ort spezifischen Gegebenheiten anpassen. 

Ein Motor sollte zum Auto und Nutzer passen, ebenso ein Teichfilter zum Teich und Nutzungswunsch.


----------



## anz111 (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Danke für die Infos Leute!

Ich bin schon neugierig, was NG zu meinen Vorschlägen zu sagen hat. 
Auf jeden Fall kommt mir kein UVC in den Teich. Dann lieber etwas grün. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein für die Größe genau adaptiertes System im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Klarheit schaffen wird. Ich darf euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Joerg (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,
mich würde interessieren aus welchen Grund du UVC ausschließt. 
Es gibt einige Schwimmteichnutzer, die selbst vor dem regulierten Eintrag von Kupfer nicht zurückschrecken, damit es keine Algen gibt.

Ich schrieb ja schon, dass grün nicht schlimm ist. (Es soll sogar Leute geben, die sich das geziehlt auf das Gesicht schmieren  )

Sponsor hat ja toll beschrieben, dass es langfristig um ein Gleichgewicht geht. 
Da gibt es verschiedene Varianten, die du für dein System entsprechend optimal kombinieren kannst.


----------



## Sponsor (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Aber ich habe auch beschrieben das ein UVC nicht in einen Schwimmteich gehört, da dieses ebenso wie Kupfer die natürliche Wasserklärung nicht fördert sondern behindert.  Von daher ist dieser Schritt für mich zumindest nachvollziehbar.


----------



## anz111 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo!

Ich habe da die Diskussion betreffend grüner Teiche im NG Forum mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Was zuerst kam, waren der zusätzliche Einbau von Filtern. Das hat dann auch nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt. Da wurde Filter gereinigt und wieder eingebaut usw. Und das ist natürlich logisch. Diese Algen, die das Wasser grün färben, lassen sich nicht filtern, da sie unter normalem Mikroskop nicht sichtbar sind, so klein sind diese Teile. 
Also kommt die UV Lampe zum Einsatz um den Algen den Gar auszumachen. Hier greift man in ein Ökosystem schon etwas brachial ein. 
Da es auch auf natürliche Weise geht, verstehe ich diesen Ansatz nicht bzw. will ich ihn nicht haben. Hier wird die Natur dem Teich angepasst und nicht umgekehrt. Aber das ist jetzt eine höchstpersönliche Einstellungssache. Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass das NG System schon funktionieren kann. Jedoch habe ich die Überzeugung, dass vieles vom Wasser abhängt. Und den FT immer gleich zu bepflanzen führte ja in vielen Postings dazu, dass die Dinger nicht wachsen. So jetzt kommt wieder Dünge zum Einsatz anstatt die richtigen Pflanzen auszuwählen usw. usw. bis letztendlich jemand Chemikalien ins Wasser schüttet. 

Der Thias hat es ja schon vorgemacht, wie der Einbau eines Schotterkörpers in den FT samt anderer Bepflanzung sich auf das ganze auswirkt. Das meinte ich damit. 

Der hinweis auf die millionenfach bewährte Bauweise, die bei genauerer Betrachtung auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, ist mir zu wenig. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee dahinter aber wirklich gut.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hi Oliver,

für NG möchte ich wirklich keinerlei Werbung machen, da es sicher noch andere gute Systeme gibt, welche vielleicht genauso oder besser funktionieren.

Ich glaube aber immer noch, dass Du aus dem NG-Forum die falschen Schlüsse ziehst, bzw. das nicht in das rechte Verhältnis setzt.

Wenn von den 50.000 NG-Teichen, bzw. von den 5876 Mitgliedern im Forum jetzt die vielleicht 20 Leute (aufgrund der stark wechselnden Wetterverhältnisse im Frühjahr/Sommer 2012 oder oft auch wegen der eigenen Baufehler - da brauchst Du oft nur die Bilder anschauen) grünes oder braunes Wasser hatten, würde ich nicht daraus ableiten, dass der Einsatz von UV generell notwendig ist. Speziell das braune Wasser kommt nicht von Algen sondern von Huminstoffen (eingewehte Blätter, Tannenzapfen,...). Da hilft UVC nix. Wer im Herbst nicht verhindert, dass tonnenweise Blätter in den Teich fallen (bzw. die nicht rechtzeitig entfernt) bei dem lässt sich die Algenblüte im Frühjahr auch mit UVC wahrscheinlich nur schwer verhindern.

Viele der Teichbauer sind auch einfach zu nervös und wollen nicht abwarten, bis ihr Teich sein Gleichgewicht gefunden hat. Da ist UVC dann eine schnelle Lösung.

Ich habe (zeitweise) die UV-Lampe an, weil ich auch nicht gerade mit Geduld gesegnet bin, hauptsächlich aber wegen der ganzen Sch.... meiner 12 Koi. Ich habe das ganze Jahr über klares Wasser im Schwimmteich mit Sicht bis auf den Grund (Fadenalgen gibt es nur im Filtergraben). Wenn meine beiden Kinder am Sandstrand toben (im restlichen Teich kein Bodengrund) und Ihre Rutsche durch das Wasser schieben, sieht man natürlich für etwa 1 Stunde nicht mehr viel. Sand ist daher vielleicht nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht nur seinen Füssen und den Kindern etwas Gutes tun will.

Wenn Du durch die Beiträge im NG-Forum zappst, stellst Du fest, dass die deutliche Mehrzahl der User kein Problem hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, die meisten sind ziemlich begeistert und haben die überwiegende Zeit des Jahres klares Wasser, teilweise auch ohne Einsatz des Standardfilters (ohne UV sowieso).  U.a. deswegen hatte ich mich auch für das System entschieden. Bereut habe ich persönlich noch nichts. Die Betreuung während der Bauphase war echt Gold wert, der Kostenvoranschlag passte genau und sehr viel günstiger kann man wahrscheinlich nur selten einen funktionierenden Schwimmteich bauen (zumindest kann ich manchmal nicht nachvollziehen, was einige hier für eine vergleichbare Grösse an Kohle rauswerfen).

Selbstverständlich wachsen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben zu Beginn nicht so stark (auch im Naturteich werden die sicher nicht sofort explodieren?), wenn nicht genug Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Aber das ist doch super! So lange dieses "Problem(!?!)" besteht ist das Wasser im ST doch klar da die Algen verhungern, falls überhaupt welche entstehen. Wenn jemand jetzt mit Düngerkügelchen (sind bei den NG-Pflanzen dabei und belasten nicht das Wasser) nachhilft, weil er etwas wachsen sehen will, dann kann er es doch gern tun. Notwendig ist es nicht. Du z.B. hast ja noch Deinen 1 Meter breiten Ufergraben mit ordentlich fetter Muttererde, wo Du wahrscheinlich auch bereits nach einigen warmen Monaten nur noch mit dem Buschmesser durchkommst 

Erst, wenn die Pflanzen im FG es alleine nicht mehr schaffen sollten alle Nährstoffe zu verbrauchen, muss geschaut werden, wodurch das Problem entsteht und ob sich das wirklich nur mit zusätzlicher Technik lösen lässt.

Wenn ich die Beiträge in den verschiedenen Teichbauforen lese, dann haben doch deutlich mehr Teichbauer ein Problem (Algen, bzw. der stinkende Mulm blubbert im Sommer nach einer gewissen Zeit zur Wasseroberfläche - kenne ich auch von früher), welche ihre Hoffnung darauf setzen, dass die Pflanzen alleine es schon richten werden. Das wäre für mich eher ein Grund skeptisch zu sein. Nachvollziehen kann ich das aber, denn bei meinen vorherigen beiden Teichbauprojekten war ich ja auch so naiv. Deshalb bin ich da auch restlos von geheilt. 

Ich behaupte aber trotzdem nicht(!), dass es bei sehr großen (das würde bei Dir ja passen), gut geplanten und gut gebauten Teichen generell nicht funktionieren kann und NG über alle Zweifel erhaben ist. 

Aber jetzt rein vom Prinzip und der Fehlertoleranz beim Selbstbau leuchtet es mir nicht ein, warum ein Teich, wo der ganze Dreck drin bleibt (sich am Boden sammelt und verfault) in jedem Fall immer ohne zusätzliche Technik besser funktionieren soll als ein getrenntes System, wo sofort alles Sediment aus dem Schwimmbereich geholt wird und den Pflanzen im FG als Nahrung dient. 

Du schreibst: "....Da es auch auf natürliche Weise geht, verstehe ich diesen Ansatz nicht bzw. will ich ihn nicht haben..."

Das Prinzip ist doch das gleiche(?). Wenn Du glaubst, dass die Pflanzen im ST in 50 cm Tiefe jetzt das Wasser in 160 cm Tiefe ganz problemlos reinigen können, warum soll das nicht oder schlechter funktionieren, wenn Du die gleiche Anzahl Pflanzen im Filtergraben hast und das Wasser direkt dorthin führst? Das Wasservolumen ist gleich, es ist auch das gleiche Wasser und es sind die gleichen kleinen Helfer (Wasserflöhe, Bakterien und was weiß ich - wenn UVC, dann natürlich alle tot, ist klar...). Letzteren ist es doch vollkommen wurscht, ob die im ST oder im FG ihre Aufgabe verrichten. Also das erscheint mir nach wie vor nicht logisch und deckt sich auch nicht mit meinen eigenen praktischen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Servus Thomas!

Ich finde super, dass dein System funktioniert und du hast eindeutig wie jeder andere Teichbesitzer viel mehr Erfahrung als ich, ich dümple mich ja durch Tonnen von Theorie. Ich habe mir aber auch schon sehr viele verschiedene Teichsysteme angeschaut, leider habe ich das NG System  in Natura erst einen gesehen. 

Nur zur Klarstellung: ich bin absolut kein Gegner dieser Bauweise sondern eher ein Befürworter. Habe das auch immer so geschrieben. Was gibt es schöneres einen riesen Teich zu haben und davon nur maximal ein viertel für die Filterung verwenden zu müssen. Perfekt. 

Warum ich ein mehr an Technik ablehne, habe ich geschrieben. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass dies nicht notwendig ist und über natürliche Abläufe erreicht werden kann. Um mehr gehts mir gar nicht. Was meinen letzten geposteten und total stümperhaften Entwurf betrifft, so kommt dieser meinen Vorstellungen schon ganz nahe. Teichprofil ähnlich dem von NG in der gleichen Bauweise mit gemörtelten Wänden, Abtrennung zum Pflanzbereich mit Steinen, Bodenabsaugung usw. usw. Die Pflanzzone habe ich übrigens viel zu groß gezeichnet. 

Und ich werde nie bewusst Fische in den Teich setzten. Da ist mir dann schon klar, dass klares Wasser nur mit Technikeinsatz möglich ist. Das möchte ich wirklich betonen. 

Also von den von dir beschriebenen fast 6000 NG Forumsbewohnern haben ja die wenigsten einen Schwimmteich. Sondern eher kleine Fischteiche oder eben nur Pflanzteiche. 

Wie auch immer, wenns bei mir kein reiner Naturteich wird, dann wirds sicher ein NG Teich in abgewandelter Form oder auch ganz was anderes . Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten und bin echt froh über die vielen Postings, Tips und Einwände.

So long

Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

so oder so, Du machst das schon.

.....´bewusst` Fische. Es soll ja gelegentlich vorkommen, dass die mal wie von selbst kommen (durch __ Wasservögel, Nachbarn, Geburtstagsgäste.....). Ein paar kleine Fische (keine Koi), welche nicht gefüttert werden, würden ja etwas helfen das Sediment zu den Bodenabläufen zu transportieren ;-)

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Ein- und Austrag im Gleicgewicht das ist die Formel und da die örtlichen Verhältnisse immer anders sind, hilft in der Regel kein Pauschalangebot, sondern nur die spezifische Zusammenstellung der Komponenten.

Dann wird der Teich auch klar und auch klar bleiben 365 Tage im Jahr.

Dabei ist nicht entscheidend ob der Filter5% oder die Pflanzflaechen 50% oder irgendetwas dazwischen ausmacht. Entscheidend ist das Gleichgewicht und das muss errechnet werden, dann benoetigt man kein UVC, keine zusaetzlichen aufwendig zu reinigende Filter oder irgendwelche "Teichpflege"Produkte. Nur ein Büschen Pflege sollte man investieren, aber das muss man bei einem Rasen auch.


----------



## anz111 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo zusammen!

Das verregnete WE habe ich wieder mal zum Zeichnen ausgenützt. 
Anbei möchte ich euch die Naturteichvariante vorstellen.

Zur Erläuterung:

Becken wird nach NG Bauweise vermörtelt und auch ähnlich gebaut. Nach der 50iger Stufe geht es runter auf 130, dann auf 160. Keine BA, lediglich 2 Skimmer mit einer Oase 6000/12V Pumpe, welche ich im Wasser aufstelle, kommt aus Technik rein. Die Abgrenzung zum Badeteich wird mit Polygonsteinen rundrum gemauert. Auch der Einstiegsbereich. Stiege in das Becken von der Nordseite mit Blick über die ganze Länge. Stiege gemauert mit Marmorsteinen oder mit Granitsteinen. 
Wasser kommt über Quellstein links oder recht der Stiege, vermutlich genau anders als gezeichnet, und einer Einströmdüse auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück ins Becken.

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Aufgrund der Flächenverhältnisse sollte es so funktionieren, damit bist Du bei ca. 1:1, das funktioniert meist auch ohne Technik.

Der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe ist der Pflegeaufwand, Pflanzflächen kann man nicht automatisieren in der Pflege, große Pflanzfläche = mehr Arbeit, Der Schwimmbereich ist für die Handpflege schlecht zugänglich, aufgrund der umlaufenden Pflanzfläche, automatisieren geht nur mit einm recht teuren Roboter.

Aber die Wasserqualität sollte passen, zumindest in der Mehrzahl der Tage im Jahr.


----------



## anz111 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Anbei noch mal der letzte Plan. Bitte mal kurz durchsehen, ob Fehler darin enthalten sind. 

Zur Erläuterung:
Ufergraben kann ich erst nach der Ausgrabung festlegen, weil ich erst in Natura sehen muss, ob sich das überhaut ausgeht. Moor Beet geht nicht. Die Unterwasserwälle werden ebenfalls vermörtelt und mit Sand beschmissen, damit die Optik besser ist und ich etwas steiler aus dem Wasser mit der Folie raus kann.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

da Du jetzt keine Bodenabläufe planst, musst Du ja selbst den Boden regelmäßig absaugen, bzw. einen Teichroboter anschaffen, wie Sponsor so richtig schreibt.

Ich kann aufgrund meiner beengten Platzverhältnisse alle Arbeiten am Teich (z.B. Netz spannen im Herbst, ggf. Blätter abkeschern) nur vom Wasser aus erledigen, da ich von außen größtenteils keinen Zugang habe. Falls Du auf der Mauer in Deinem Teich nicht laufen kannst, musst Du wahrscheinlich dann auch immer reinsteigen(?). 

Da vielleicht ein Hinweis: Da die Temperatur ja nicht immer unbedingt nur mit Badehose über eine längere Zeit auszuhalten ist, habe ich dafür eine etwas dickere Anglerhose.Diese endet oben auf Brusthöhe. Wenn sich Deine erste Stufe in 130 cm Tiefe befindet, wird Dir eventuell von oben Wasser hinein laufen,..... falls Du jetzt nicht deutlich größer bist als ich (178 cm). Schwimmen kannst Du auch bei geringerer Tiefe problemlos, d.h. den Rand flacher gestaltest.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Servus!

Ja das mit der Reinigung ist natürlich ein Thema. Da bei meinem Entwurf der Unterwasserwall überall begehbar ist und nur 30 cm unter Wasser liegt, denke ich dass das Absaugen des Sediments kein Problem darstellen wird. Auch plane ich noch den ein oder anderen Einstieg oder Steg am Wasser.

Um die Sedimentation etwas niedriger zu halten, sind ja auch 2 Skimmer geplant, wobei ich noch nicht genau weiß, welche und wo genau platzieren. Natürlich in Windrichtung irgendwo hinterm Unterwasserwall. 

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich noch zusätzlich eine 130iger Stufe einbauen soll. Zumindest eine kleine mit ca. 1 m Breite. Aber außer Sicherheitsgründen denke ich, bringt das wenig. Vielleicht beim Vermörteln. Außerdem baut nur NG so was in ihren Teichen ein, sonst macht das keiner. Da bin ich noch unschlüssig, habe aber noch Zeit. 

Gestern habe ich den Plan noch mal im Garten in Natura aufgelegt. Wahnsinn, ein riesen Teil wird das. Ist schon unheimlich. Aber ich denke, es passt so. 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Noch was:

Wäre es sinnvoll, den Boden nicht gerade sondern etwas schief zu bauen oder mit einer Weiteren Stufe noch tiefer zu gehen. Der Gedanke dahinter ist, dass ich ja mit dem Quellstein und einer Unterwasserdüse etwas Strömung in Windrichtung erzeugen will. Würde sich das Sediment dann an der tiefsten Stelle sammeln? Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Solltest Du die Reinigung irgendwann einmal mit Roboter automatisieren wollen, hätte eine Stufe oder schiefe Ebene erhebliche Nachteile, das mögen die Geräte nicht!


----------



## anz111 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo!

Roboter ist derzeit nicht geplant, zur Not ist auch eine Taucherausrüstung vorhanden .
Ich denke nur, ob sich da das Sediment an einer Stelle sammelt oder zumindest vermehrt sammelt


----------



## tomsteich (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver,

ohne jetzt zu wissen, welches Megagebläse Du da vielleicht unter Wasser planst.....? Das Sediment ist sehr fein, wird ordentlich durcheinander gewirbelt und verteilt sich im ganzen Teich wieder. Sicher wird an der niedrigsten Stelle etwas mehr landen. Ob sich dafür das Geblubber aber lohnt? Mit Deinen anfangs noch geplanten Bodenabläufen und Skimmer über den ZST-Kasten (beides in Schwerkraft) wäre da das Sediment schon längst weggesaugt (ohne regelmäßige Investition von Arbeit, Zeit und auch Geld für zusätzliche Technik, welche Du eigentlich vermeiden wolltest?). Sinnvoll sind die Abläufe (und günstiger als jeder Teichsauger) sicher auch ohne Nutzung des NG-Filtergrabens. Der Taucheranzug und die Anschaffung eines richtig guten Teichsaugers ist da ansonsten schon mal sinnvoll. Wenn Du auf dem Wall stehst, muss das Rohr bestimmt sehr lang sein um alle Stellen zu erreichen(?).

Zu Zeiten meiner früheren kleinen Pflanzenteiche hatte ich mir so einen Sauger im Baumarkt gekauft. Mit dem Billigmodell war das jedes Mal ein stundenlanger Mega-Aufwand, da auch dieses Auffangnetz alle paar Minuten voll war. Bei meiner jetzigen (vergleichsweise immer noch bescheidenen)Teichgröße kann ich mir diese Schufterei absolut nicht mehr vorstellen. Sicher leisten da heute qualitativ hochwertige Geräte deutlich mehr. Da hier vermehrt diese Teichroboter empfohlen werden (bzw. der Nichteinbau von BA bereut wird), vermute ich aber, dass der Arbeitsaufwand immer noch vielen zu hoch erscheint und zunächst unterschätzt wurde(?). 

Heute reicht mir zur Teichreinigung einzig(!) ein ausziehbarer Besen von ALDI (9,99 Euro). Mit dem kehre ich gelegentlich mal den verbleibenden Mulm aus den Ecken zu den beiden Bodenabläufen. Das war´s.

Die Sedimentbildung ist natürlich sehr stark von Deiner Teichumgebung abhängig. Ich habe extrem viel Büsche und Bäume am und um den Teich und wohne in sehr ländlichem Gebiet. Mit nur zwei Skimmern könnte ich da die Schlammbildung am Boden kaum verringern. Das funktioniert bei wenig Wind und den schnell gefüllten Auffangkörben erfahrungsgemäß nur begrenzt. Im Herbst empfiehlt sich generell ein Netz über dem Teich zu spannen.

Was das Pro und Contra der steilen Wände, bzw. der 130 cm Stufe betrifft: Zu Deinem geplanten ´naturnahen` Teich würde doch vielleicht ein natürlich wirkender Abfall der Teichtiefe besser passen als senkrechte Wände (also ein Pool mit Pflanzen drumherum). 

Bei durchgängig 160 cm Tiefe kann wiegesagt auch ein 180 cm großer Erwachsener nirgendwo stehen. Das ganze Leben ist ein Risiko, weshalb der Sicherheitsaspekt auch vielleicht vernachlässigbar ist. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Du Dir sehr viel Entspannungsmöglichkeiten nimmst, wenn Du einen so großen Teich baust, in dem Du überall immer schwimmen musst,...außer Du trainierst für Deinen nächsten Triathlon.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Thomas!

Danke für dein ausführliches Posting! 
Ich werde mir das mit der 130er Stufe auf jeden Fall überlegen und ziemlich sicher auch einbauen. Der Boden, wie auf meiner Schnittskizze erkennbar, hat bei 70 Grad Gefälle ja immer noch ca. 3,40 m Breite und das an der schmalsten Stelle. Wirklich dagegen spricht eigentlich gar nichts, weswegen ich diesen Rat gerne annehme. 

Zu den BA: Wie kann so was ohne Filtergraben funktionieren, wo soll denn das abgesaugte Sediment hin? Da müsste man ja wieder Filter udgl. einbauen oder täusch ich mich da. Oder wie sollte so eine Lösung ausschauen?

Aus der Literatur geht hervor, dass Naturteiche ja nur ein bis 2mal im Jahr abgesaugt werden sollten. Gar nicht öfters. 

In den NG Unterlagen habe ich noch mal nachgelesen. Dort stand auch, dass das Teichvolumen 5x pro Tag durch den FG durchgepumpt werden sollte. Bei Naturteichen maximal 5 % pro Tag um die Kleinstbewohner zu schonen und das System nicht zu destabilisieren. Ich denke, die Natur kann das am besten ohne Eingriffe, wenn man sich an die Bauregeln hält. Deshalb tendiere ich eben zu diesem Modell. 

Passt auch gut zu meiner sonstigen Lebenseinstellung. 

Betreffend dem Aufwand: Auch ich würde lieber weniger statt mehr tun, doch es ist immer eine Frage des Preises. Damit meine ich jetzt kein Geld. Ich habe mir auch einen großen Gemüsegarten angeschafft, der tägliche Arbeit verlangt und wir machen das daheim mit großer Begeisterung. Vor allem die beiden Söhne laufen täglich zu den Beeten und zu schauen, was da so wächst und das mitten in Salzburg (ist natürlich das Privileg des Besitzes von genügend Grund). Ich hoffe, dass diese Begeisterung auch in Arbeitseinsätzen beim Teich so bleibt. 

Die Anschaffung eines wirklich guten Teichsaugers kostet auch sehr viel Geld. Trotzdem wird das sicher mal eine Investition, außer ich kann mir so was in der Nähe billig ausleihen. 

Alles wirklich nicht so einfach 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*



anz111 schrieb:


> Zu den BA: Wie kann so was ohne Filtergraben funktionieren, wo soll denn das abgesaugte Sediment hin? Da müsste man ja wieder Filter udgl. einbauen oder täusch ich mich da. Oder wie sollte so eine Lösung ausschauen?
> Aus der Literatur geht hervor, dass Naturteiche ja nur ein bis 2mal im Jahr abgesaugt werden sollten. Gar nicht öfters.



Hallo Oliver,

da hast Du ganz bestimmt recht, ohne Vorfilterung ist das das Sediment in diesem Fall erst mal nicht wegzubekommen. Die ungefilterte Zuführung in Richtung Deines ungetrennten Pflanzbereiches ist da vielleicht auf Dauer auch nicht zweckmäßig(?). 

Sind denn diese beschriebenen Naturteiche in Deiner Literatur auch so flach, oder eventuell als reiner Gartenteich d.h. nicht zum schwimmen gedacht? Ich kenne mich mit dieser Bauweise ja wiegesagt nicht aus. 

Ich kann mir ansonsten sehr gut vorstellen, dass 1-2 x absaugen durchaus genügt. Aber ich dachte immer (ohne BA) funktioniert das nur deshalb so gut, weil diese Teiche 2 Meter und tiefer sind und deshalb beim schwimmen nichts aufgewirbelt werden kann(?). Aktiviert das denn nicht mit jedem mal die Algenproduktion aufs Neue und trübt das Wasser?

Bei meinem Gartenbauer hier am Ort habe ich mal (stark überteuerte) Schwimmpflanzen gekauft. Da hat er mir seinen rechteckigen Schwimmteich gezeigt (es ist erkennbar, dass er von Teichbau nicht viel mehr versteht als wir beide), welchen er beim nächsten Mal tiefer bauen würde (er kann auch gerade so drin stehen). Während der Schwimmperiode saugt er zur Vermeidung der starken Eintrübung alle 1-2 Wochen. Der Teich ist aber deutlich kleiner als Dein Projekt und sicher auch nicht so stark bepflanzt und deshalb vielleicht nicht vergleichbar?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

5x pro Tag das Wasservolumen durch den Filter???

Dann ist ein Swimmingpool ja oekologischer und ökonomischer als NG, oder wie soll man das verstehen.

Ein Pool wird 2mal pro Tag umgewälzt, hat weniger Volumen, also weniger Pumpeleistung notwendig als bei NG, stimmt das so??


----------



## tomsteich (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Sponsor,

stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst. Das kommt mir jetzt irgendwie auch recht viel vor.

Ich kann mich eigentlich nur an die Empfehlung von NG erinnern die Pumpe im Intervall zu betreiben, damit sich das Sediment leichter im FG absetzt. Aber selbst bei 24 Std.-Dauerbetrieb kann man das mit den dort empfohlenen Pumpengrößen eigentlich gar nicht schaffen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## benmao (13. Jan. 2013)

Sponsor schrieb:


> 5x pro Tag das Wasservolumen durch den Filter???
> 
> Dann ist ein Swimmingpool ja oekologischer und ökonomischer als NG, oder wie soll man das verstehen.



Ein Pool benötigt aber Chemikalien (Chlor), diese töten die Organismen.  Bei der biologischen Reinigung hingegen werden dem Wasser durch das Wachstum der erwünschten Mikroorganismen auf dem Filter/Kies/... die Nährstoffe entzogen. Dazu muss man nun mal durch Strömung die Nährstoffe zu diesen Mikroorganismen transportieren um eine gewisse Abbauleistung zu erzielen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sponsor (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Nicht in jedem Fall muß Chlor eingesetzt werden, es gibt auch eine Vielzahl alternativer Möglichkeiten, die wesentlich bedenkenloser eingesetzt werden können, aber Chlor ist leider immer noch die Mehrzahl. Man kann einen Swimmingpool auch vollbiologisch klären, beispielsweise.

Das man die Nährstoffe zu den Mikroorganismen bringen muß, stimmt zum Teil, das Wasser in einem Schwimmteich lebt komplett. Bei zu großer Pumpenleistung, kann dieses "lebende" Gewässer, das eigentlich gewünscht ist oder doch nicht es sollte ein UVC eingesetzt werden, von NG empfohlen?, beschädigt werden.

NG arbeitet mit einer Umwälzleistung von 5 x pro Tag, ist das korrekt? Andere mit einer Umwälzleistung von 0 - max. 1 mal/Tag, Swimmingpools mit 2 mal/Tag, da stellt sich für mich die Frage, welche Vorteile hat das NG-System gegenüber dem Swimmingpool? Oder stimmt die Umkwälzrate von 5 mal pro Tag nicht.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese hohe Umwälzrate stimmt, aber wenn doch, wären mir die Folgekosten erheblich zu hoch.


----------



## tomsteich (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo,

NG empfiehlt grundsätzlich weder UV noch eine solche Umwälzrate.

Es geht doch einzig darum, das täglich entstehende Sediment vom Schwimmteich in den Filtergraben (in ca 40-50 cm Tiefe) zu transportieren. Dort kämpfen sich die Schwebstoffe durch den dicht bewachsenen Graben und fallen zu Boden (vorausgesetzt es wurde richtig dimensioniert u. gebaut). Das Wasser wird am Ende des Grabens knapp unterhalb des Wasserspiegels entnommen und zurück in den ST gepumpt. Bei einem normal großen FG kann man mit dem günstigen Standardfilter eventuell doch noch vorhandene Schwebstoffe herausfiltern, bei entsprechender Größe das FGs ist dieser nicht nötig (wie bei Olivers Naturteichprinzip). Der Intervallbetrieb der Pumpe (z.B. im Stundenrythmus) reicht immer aus (vor allem auch Nachts macht der Dauerbetrieb nicht so wahnsinnig viel Sinn), weil sich in einem ST ja nicht täglich Unmengen von Sediment ansammelt, welchen man wegpumpen muss. Außerdem setzt sich dieses so leichter im FG ab. 

So lange niemand im Teich schwimmt und das Sediment aufwirbelt, gäbe es sowieso nicht viel zu filtern, selbst wenn man das Volumen 10 mal im Kreis pumpt. Davon wird das Wasser doch nicht sauberer. Deshalb sind ein paar kleine Fische ganz hilfreich. Ansonsten nimmt man halt ab und zu einen langen Besen und stellt dabei die Schieber im ZST-Kasten für die Bodenabläufe (zu Lasten des Skimmers) auf volle Pulle.

Es wurde ja hier schon oft beschrieben. Wenn der Nährstoffeintrag im ausgeglichenen Verhältnis zum Nährstoffverbrauch der Bepflanzung steht, gibt es auch keine Algen. Dies ist ja auch der Grund, weshalb im NG-Forum oft beschrieben wird, dass die Pflanzen im FG schlecht wachsen. Wenn nicht genug Nährstoffe vorhanden sind, können weder die Pflanzen übermäßig wuchern noch die Algen gedeihen. Das bedeutet aber auch stets klares Wasser! Im umgekehrten Fall (zu viel Nährstoffe) gibt es dann zeitweise ein Problem mit grünem Wasser, welches man aussitzen kann oder halt mit UV nachhilft. 

Verglichen wird hier auch ein FG von (grenzwertigen) 20 Prozent der ST-Oberfläche mit einer fast 50-prozentigen Bepflanzung im Naturteich. In beiden Fällen übernehmen die Pflanzen die Hauptaufgabe der Reinigung, was in einem getrennten System auch bei leicht geringerer Größe einfach besser funktionieren muss. Das bedeutet, wenn im Naturteich bei diesem Größenverhältnis weder UVC noch Filter nötig sind kann das schon rein logisch auch bei NG nicht der Fall sein.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Nochmal zur Richtigstellung:

5.2 - Seite 15 - Filtergräben: Länge und Breite des FG hängen von den zu erwartenden Wasserbelastungen ab. Ein gute Lösung ist, wenn man das gesamte Teichwasser bis zu 5mal pro Tag durch den Filtergraben bzw. Filtertechnik laufen lässt. 
..... In Schwimmteichen ohne Nährstoffeintrag kann die Zirkulationsrate deutlich kleiner sein....

14.1 - Seite 31 -Schwimmteiche: Hier wird empfohlen, 30 min Betrieb, 30 min Pause oder 2 Pumpen laufen zu lassen.

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Einen Schwimmteich ohne Nährstoffeintrag gibt es nicht, sonst dürfte man nicht baden und man müßte eine Glocke über den Teich bauen. Man kann die Belastung nur minimieren.

Wenn man das jetzt einmal hochrechnet, bei 80cbm. Wasserinhalt müssen täglich 400 cbm. bewegt werden, dies in 12 Stunden, da 30 min an, 30 min aus, bedeutet die Pumpe müßte mind. 33 cbm. fördern können ohne die Widerstände berücksichtigt zu haben. Pumpenleistungsaufnahme 600 - 750 Watt!!!/h, im günstigsten Fall, bei 12 Stunden täglich 8,4 kW/Tag multipliziert mal 200 Tage 1680 kWh, das ist schon heftig, vor allem wenn andere Systeme unter 500 kWh pro Jahr verbrauchen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das da etwas nicht stimmt, es scheint als wenn sich die Unterlage in sich widerspricht oder die Systemkomponenten nicht zur Beschreibung passen oder, oder, oder...

Aber wenn 5 mal/Tag Umwälzungsrate normal ist, dann wirds am Ende teuer.


----------



## tomsteich (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Sponsor,

hast Du den letzten Post von Oliver nicht gelesen?

Das ist doch schon längst geklärt. Oliver hat doch geschrieben, dass diese Umwälzrate auf Schwimmteiche nicht zutrifft.

Natürlich gibt es keinen Teich ´ohne` Nährstoffeintrag, dass weiß auch NG. Das ist tatsächlich missverständlich geschrieben (habe es gerade selbst in den Unterlagen nachgelesen). Der Satz davor bezieht sich auf intensive Fischhaltung. Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es im ST ja keinen zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag, außer dem Natürlichen durch Blütenstaub, Blätter, etc....

Meine (drosselbare) 85 Watt-Pumpe reicht für die 50 cbm dicke aus. Ich hatte vorher noch nie einen Teich, welcher (in der Größenrelation) billiger in der Anschaffung und dem Betrieb war. Wiegesagt, wenn ich hier im Forum häufig lese, welche Pumpen bei ähnlich großen Schwimmteichen Verwendung finden und, dass trotz Selbstbau noch fünfstellige Beträge investiert werden, kann ich das manchmal nicht nachvollziehen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

"5.2 - Seite 15 - Filtergräben: Länge und Breite des FG hängen von den zu erwartenden Wasserbelastungen ab. Ein gute Lösung ist, wenn man das gesamte Teichwasser bis zu 5mal pro Tag durch den Filtergraben bzw. Filtertechnik laufen lässt. 
..... In Schwimmteichen ohne Nährstoffeintrag kann die Zirkulationsrate deutlich kleiner sein....

14.1 - Seite 31 -Schwimmteiche: Hier wird empfohlen, 30 min Betrieb, 30 min Pause oder 2 Pumpen laufen zu lassen."


Doch gelesen von Anfang bis Ende! 

Der Punkt 14.1 widerspricht dem Punkt 5.1 nicht, heißt aber wenn ich so vorgehe, das ich die Pumpenleistung nochmals verdoppeln muß, weil die halbe Zeit aus, der Wasserkörper komplett aber bis zu 5 mal am Tag durch den Filtergraben gepumpet werden soll!!! 

Wenn dem nicht so ist und eine wie Du schreibst 85 Watt Pumpe mit 5 oder 6 cbm/h reicht, warum schreiben die dann etwas anderes???? 

Welche Leistung schafft die 85 Watt Pumpe bei den Bedingungen bei Dir? Wie oft wird das Wasser pro Tag umgewälzt?

Die Leistung von 85 Watt bei 50 cbm. Wasser, das schaffen andere auch, aber die schreiben auch nicht etwas anderes in ihren Unterlagen. 

Oder scheint das nur widersprüchlich weil aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen???

Letztendlich ist es aber für Oliver gleich, da er naturnah mit möglichst ohne Technik bauen möchte, aber interessant ist es allemal!


----------



## tomsteich (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hi,

ei frach mich net, warum das da so verwirrend in der Informationsbroschüre steht!?! Ich gebe Dir ja recht, dass das nicht zusammen passt, wenn man das wörtlich nimmt.  Vielleicht kann NG besser Teiche planen als das in der Infobroschüre (biologische Reinigung) zu beschreiben? Oder man gibt sich erst bei den konkreten Arbeitsanleitungen und in der telefonischen Baubetreuung mehr Mühe.... (vorher gibt es ja noch nicht viel zu verdienen).

Dort steht es so: ....Der Naturagart Denkansatz ist völlig anders. Die großen Pumpenleistungen werden i.d.R. gar nicht benötigt......Das Wasser braucht nicht 5 Durchläufe,......Sie kennen das Prinzip von Ihrer Kaffee-Maschine. Ein Durchlauf reicht - Sie können dann allerdings nicht in kurzer Zeit eimerweise Kaffee kochen....

Ach so, mein Pumpe ist eine 7500er und schafft über die Entfernung und bis in die 2,50 Höhe sicher deutlich weniger als 7500 Liter (keine Ahnung wie viel) und ist auch nicht immer an.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Okay, dann scheint die Infobroschüre nicht i.O. zu sein. Aber warum gibt man die dann so raus???

Lassen wir es dabei, wir werden es nicht herausfinden ob die Leistung gebraucht wird, wann diese gebraucht wird etc., mit dem Kaffefilter, der Vergleich hinkt, denn ein mehrfach durchlaufender Kaffeefilter ist verbraucht , weniger leistungsfähig und und und, aber vielleicht kann NG das auch mal näher erläutern.


----------



## benmao (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Ich will noch ein paar Gedanken bezüglich Pumprate und Filter zum besten geben 

Es stimmt, dass 10mal herumpumpen alleine wenig bringt und der Abbau im Wasser selbst auch stattfindet. Wenn der Teich gross genug ist, dann benötigt man sicherlich gar keine Pumpe.
Nun kann mann aber das Volumen beträchtlich verkleinern und trotzdem die selbe Menge an (Schad-)stoffen abbauen, wenn man einfach die selbe Menge an Mikroorganismen in einem kleineren Volumen hält. Wie gelingt das ohne dass der Teich eine trübe oder grüne Brühe wird?
Man pumpt die Flüssigkeit durch ein Festbett mit grosser Oberfläche (Kies, Filtermatten usw.) . Hier bildet sich ein Biofilm bzw. die Schwebstoffe bleiben hängen. Welche der beiden Effekte überwiegt würde mich mal interessieren. Jedenfalls ist hier dann die Mikroorganismendichte höher als im Wasser was zu einem biologischen Abbau UND klarem Wasser führt.

Insofern ist das mit meinem Aquarium vergleichbar. Hier Pumpe ich 1 mal pro Stunde den Inhalt durch den Aussenfilter. Und das ist eher die Untergrenze, viele würden das sogar als zu wenig bezeichnen. Hängt natürlich auch vom Fischbesatz und der Fütterung ab. 
Beim Aquarium wird also ein Vielfaches gepumpt. 

In den vorigen Beiträgen war auch der Hinweis von tomsteich, dass zu viel Filtern auch schlecht sein kann. Das erinnert mich auch an meine Aquariumsituation: Bis vor 1 Jahr hatte ich dauernd Algen im Aquarium und nichts half, bis ich mir eine CO2-Anlage gekauft habe. Seither ist das Wasser glasklar und die Pflanzen wuchern richtiggehend.  Zwischenzeitlich ging das Pflanzenwachstum mal zurück und auf der Suche nach der Ursache stellte sich ein Eisenmangel raus. Jetzt wird mit CO2 + Aquariumpflanzendünger (ohne Phosphat und ohne Nitrat, mit viel Eisen) gedüngt. 

Wenn irgendwo ein Mangel besteht, dann kann nun mal kein weiterer Abbau mehr erfolgen. Insofern sollte man sich sogar überlegen, mangelnde Spurenelemente zuzusetzen. Wenn ein Mangel z.B. an Eisen herrscht, dann könen Pflanzen nicht mehr weiter wachsen und kein Nitrat und Phospat und Zehenkäse  was auch immer abbauen.
Verglichen mit dem Aquarium haben wir im Gartenteich den Vorteil, dass wir auch Pflanzen haben, die aus dem Wasser rauswachsen und daher nicht auf den CO2-Gehalt im Wasser angewiesen sind. 

Nun aber zurück zur Pumprate. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund vom Herumpumpen, da dies Energie verbraucht. Die Pumprate muss zum Rest passen, das ist wohl auch bei den Gartenteichen so, wie ich den vielen Beiträgen entnehme. 
Dazu folgendes Gedankenspiel:
Angenommen, ich habe alle Mikroorganismen statt in den angenommenen 10 m3 des Teiches frei schwebend in einem angenommenen Filter von 10 Liter (z.B. als Biofilm), dann benötigt man ja nur 1/1000 des Raumes. Die Abbauleistung ist aber genau so hoch. Nun  ist aber ganz klar, dass man ohne Herumpumen nicht auskommt. Von selber dauert es ewig bis die 10 m3 Wasser durch die 10 Liter Filter diffundieren. Da wären die Organismen längst verhungert. Die Preisfrage ist, wie viel durch diesen Filter gepumpt werden müsste. Ich weiss es nicht. Die möglichen Umwälzraten in anderen Anwendungen reichen von wenigen Minuten (Bioreaktoren, industrielle Abwassereinigung) bis zu mehr als 100 Tagen. Jedenfalls ist das eine Interessante Frage.

Je mehr ich hier im Forum lese, desto mehr lerne ich, dass der Gartenteich eine Wissenschaft für sich ist. Aber sonst gäbe es dieses Forum wahrscheinlich gar nicht. 

Ernie aka Benmao


----------



## anz111 (15. Jan. 2013)

*Der Plan*

Hallo!

So soll es werden:

 

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich ein mm Papier über den Plan gedruck habe, konnte ich mal die Größen etwas exater herausrechnen. Gar nicht so klein das Werk:

Gesamt: 246 m2
Schwimmbereich: 107 m2
davon Tiefenbereich mit 160 cm: 42 m2

Größte Länge: 21 m
Größte Breite: 13 m 

Technik: 1 Pumpe + Kastenskimmer.

 

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Das wird schon ein ganz schöner Trümmer Foliengröße ca. 350 + x m²

Gewicht bei 1,5mm ca. 2 kg/m², da braucht man schon ein paar Hände mehr um diese dann zu verlegen.


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Das wird schon ein ganz schöner Trümmer Foliengröße ca. 350 + x m²



Bei dem Tiefenprofil dürfte x > 200m² betragen (sollte es ein Folienstück sein).



Sponsor schrieb:


> Gewicht bei 1,5mm ca. 2 kg/m², da braucht man schon ein paar Hände mehr um diese dann zu verlegen.







anz111 schrieb:


> ...Gar nicht so klein das Werk:
> Gesamt: 246 m2
> Schwimmbereich: 107 m2



Wichtig ist auch die Fläche des nutzbaren Filter- und Regenerationsbereiches. 
Das dürften in etwa 110m² sein, pro Quadratmeter fünf bis sieben Pflanzen, das passt ins Bild.


Hier nochmals das 'Must have' zur Pflanzplanung, die *Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste von Werner*.


----------



## anz111 (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Nachdem ich noch mit 2 Schiwmmteichenbesitzern Kontakt hatte, überlege ich noch mal eine Änderung des Tiefenprofils.

1. Schwimmteich - ein Systemteich von einem GALA Bauer - umgebauter Pool mit super Technik - der Besitzer ist nicht gerade begeistert. Viel zusätzliche Reinigunsarbeit usw. 

1. Schwimmteich - Naturteich - 10 Jahre alt, eine Pumpe läuft in der Badesaison genau 4 x eine halbe Stunde pro Tag. Glasklares Wasser. 

Beide haben mir geraten, unbedingt tiefer zu werden. Eigentlich die üblichen Argumente: mehr Wasserkörper = mehr Stabilität, vor allem in heißen Sommer. 

Was irgendwie schon langsam witzig ist, denn ich komme immer wieder an meine Ausgangsplanung zurück und das nach fast einem Jahr intensive Beschäftigung mit dem Thema.

Noch war der Bagger nicht da...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## anz111 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo zusammen!

Ein kurzes Update unseres Projektes:
Planung abgeschlossen mit einer Abänderung:

Ich werde den Unterwasserwall nicht mit Erde modelieren, sondern durch Aufmauer von Steinen in der Stäre von 20 cm aufbauen - siehe Skizze:

 


Dazu werde ich vermutlich die Kanten darunter mit Beton verstärken müssen. 
Vorteil: Leichters Ausbaggern und Verlegen der Folie. Folienersparnis!
Nachteil: da ich sowieso Polygonplatten verwenden wollte - eigentlich keiner!

Betreffend Folie:

Hier fällt die Entscheidung erst nach dem Ausmessen der Grube. 
Eines ist klar: wenn EPDM, dann in 1,52 mm Stärke - hier will ich kein Risiko eingehen.

Zu den Steinen: hier finden Marmorsteine ihre Anwendung, da ich da einen gute Bezugsquelle habe. 

Auch beim Klärloch wird der Wall nicht modeliert, sondern auch mit Steinen aufgemauert. 

Baubeginn: Vermutlich noch vor Ostern - wenn nicht zu viel Schnee ist.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Zusammen!

Am Donnerstag kommt der Bagger - leichte Nervosität macht sich breit....


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Servus Oliver

Warum 

Es paßt schon so wie du es geplant hast


----------



## anz111 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Danke Helmut!

Ohne Eure Beiträge hätte ich mich sowieso nie drüber getraut. Jetzt freu ich mich schon.

LG Oliver


----------



## günter-w (17. März 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver, ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen und gutes Wetter für dein Projekt. Eine Anmerkung zu deiner Skizze vom 07.02 hätte ich noch. In dem Bereich zwischen Stein und Wasserkante noch Vlies 300-500 auflegen als zusätzliche Sicherheit beim Substrateinbau.


----------



## anz111 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Günther!

Danke für die Anregung. Da kommt auf jeden Fall ein Vlies hinein. Darüber die Baufolie und dann der Trasszement mit Bewehrung und dann erst der Stein. Im Garten habe ich jetzt alles angesprüht und die Ausmaße sind wirklich beeindruckend. Der Baggerfahrer hat schon einige Teiche gebaut und kennt sich da ganz gut aus. Ich werde auf jeden Fall vom Bau berichten und enstsprechend Fotos einstellen.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Oliver, 

Bei NG bist du an der richtigen Adresse.
Habe selbst alle Materialien damals dort bestellt. Heute, nach elf Jahren kann ich immer noch da anrufen, wenn ich eine Frage oder ein Problem habe. 

NG baut für sich selbst, tüftelt herum, baut wieder ab, baut es neu besser auf und, und, und...
Ich denke, gerade weil sie für sich selbst bauen, haben sie mehr Erfahrung als Teichbauer, die nur für Kunden bauen. 

Hast du mal gesehen, was die sich ein Paradies auf ihrem Gelände erschaffen haben?!?!

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## anz111 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

Hallo Angie!

Ich finde es super, wenn du mit NG zufrieden bist. Ich habe mich jedoch schon anders entschieden. 

Schau mal da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38419

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projektvorstellung und Planung*

damit das nicht wieder passiert, mach hier mal zu, gell


----------

